# Pnw Fall 2010 - Champoeg



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there. It is flag planting time. I have made a reservation for the second weekend in October at Champoeg. We are signed up to arrive Thursday, October 7th and will be staying in space B12. This is the same space we were in last year, I believe. Hopefully we will see a lot of you folks there. It is a beautiful park and a beautiful time of year there. j

And those with reserved sites, as of 1-28-10 are:

jnk36jnk ----- B 12
MV495 ---- B 13
Or Camper ---- B11
4H1Dina ---- B 17
DoxieDoglover ---- B 16 
The Fulminator ---- B 27
Timber ---- B-22
Thunder ---- A 36
Stephensons---- B-25
BlueWedge----A08
Greenfamily----B33
jcamp----B29
woodstockwanderers----A34
Ray & Linda, SOB friends of jnk36jnk----B31


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just reserved B13 for 2 nights starting 10/8. They said the only available sites were B11 & B13. Hopefully the other ones are reserved by Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have B11....


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in - we have site B17 arriving on 10/8 for two nights. I am really going to try to actually make it there this year


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have B11....


You want to just trade now Jim?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mv945 said:


> We have B11....


You want to just trade now Jim?








[/quote]

Don't want to to organize it...but I will just take your site when I get there...same as last time.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....wow, what a difference a day makes....all of last year's loop is booked, so we're feeling fortunate just to get a spot in the vicinity!

We're in B31. It looked like there were only 4 more spots in the B loop, so don't if you're undecided....come on and join us!

Looking forward to this gathering as always!









Tricia


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> .....wow, what a difference a day makes....all of last year's loop is booked, so we're feeling fortunate just to get a spot in the vicinity!
> 
> We're in B31. It looked like there were only 4 more spots in the B loop, so don't if you're undecided....come on and join us!
> 
> ...


I am just glad you are in the B loop. Maybe it is fuller because it is a week or so early from last years get together. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I was out of town when Jodi first posted and didn't have Rick's schedule or even know if he can get the time off, but I booked Site B16 and a Cabin to cover my bases. Yeah, I'll lose a few bucks if we can't go, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the cancellation policy with Reserveamerica anyway?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> What is the cancellation policy with Reserveamerica anyway?



The Reservation and transaction fees are non-refundable. No exceptions.
*Campsite, rustic yurt, rustic cabin, tepee, or boat moorage:* If you cancel within 3 calendar days of your arrival date, OPRD retains your first night's fee, use fee, reservation fee and transaction fee (if any).
*Deluxe yurts, deluxe cabins, day-use/picnic shelters, group camps, youth camps, ranches, horse camps:* If you cancel within one month to the day of your exact arrival date, OPRD will retain your first night/day use fee, reservation fee, transaction fee (if any).
If your arrival date is today or tomorrow *you must call the park where you have reserved;* the phone number is listed on the front of this letter. If your arrival date is after tomorrow, please call Reservations Northwest: Portland Metro Area 503-731-3411 or outside Portland 800-452-5687. Cancellation requests can be made 24 hours a day, 7 days a week through the automated voicemail system or via email at [email protected]
If you would like information on how refunds are handled, you may access this information on our web site www.oregonstateparks.org.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, we have B27. We are looking forward to finally seeing all of you in person.


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there. It is flag planting time. I have made a reservation for the second weekend in October at Champoeg. We are signed up to arrive Thursday, October 7th and will be staying in space B12. This is the same space we were in last year, I believe. Hopefully we will see a lot of you folks there. It is a beautiful park and a beautiful time of year there. j
> 
> And those with reserved sites, as of 1-28-10 are:
> 
> ...


Dean/Jodi, we'll be in site B-22 for the fall rally.









-mark-


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Good News....Bad News....









We're glad we got a reservation, but it looks like I have a conference in Washington, DC. Normally, I'd say the "boys" would join you, but we're talking about taking Robert and Jesse out of school and making a family vacation out of it as well. We'll keep our spot until we firm up the logistics/reservations, but then will post it here, in hopes an Outbacker can use it.....we're bummed about the rally, but W-A-Y excited to finally get to DC!

Tricia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Good News....Bad News....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could just bring your trailer and we'd could use it as party central!!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

I really should log on to outbackers.com more often! But was able to get reservations in the "B" loop. We'll be in site B-25 this year. Yeah! Looking forward to it.

Cindy


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

We just reserved B29 for the 8th. thru the 10th. This will probably be our first chance to meet everyone







Side note! I suck at backing up the trailer







so if you see us coming---RUN.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

From the Woodstock Wanderers we had such a great time at Cape Disappointment, that we signed up for Champoeg. We are in A34 for 10/8 to 10/10. If there is a cancellation in A loop let us know we will take the space.

Look forward to seeing everyone again!

Diane


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

WoodstockWanderers said:


> From the Woodstock Wanderers we had such a great time at Cape Disappointment, that we signed up for Champoeg. We are in A34 for 10/8 to 10/10. If there is a cancellation in A loop let us know we will take the space.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone again!
> 
> Diane


We probably can't make it down to Oregon in October, but we sure are looking forward to meeting you in April in Astoria. Tawnya (DoxieDogLover) had great things to say about you guys!! Can't wait for the Wine and Seafood Festival!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

. Tawnya (DoxieDogLover) had great things to say about you guys!! 
[/quote]

yep! they are a perfect fit! ( just ignore all the tattoos and piercings)


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

[/quote]
We probably can't make it down to Oregon in October, but we sure are looking forward to meeting you in April in Astoria. Tawnya (DoxieDogLover) had great things to say about you guys!! Can't wait for the Wine and Seafood Festival!!
[/quote]

We heard you guys know your wine! Before heading back to the coast, we'll be spending a week in Napa Valley in March. Any suggestions? (RV Parks or wineries).
Michael.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We probably can't make it down to Oregon in October, but we sure are looking forward to meeting you in April in Astoria. Tawnya (DoxieDogLover) had great things to say about you guys!! Can't wait for the Wine and Seafood Festival!!
[/quote]

We heard you guys know your wine! Before heading back to the coast, we'll be spending a week in Napa Valley in March. Any suggestions? (RV Parks or wineries).
Michael.
[/quote]
Unfortunately, with all the years we lived in California, we never camped or even spent time in Napa, but we sure like the wine from there!!! You really can't go wrong with any of it. Can't wait to hear about what you find. Enjoy the trip. (We know the Central Coast area well if you ever get that far down in CA.).


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Greenfamily is in B-33,can't wait !!



jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there. It is flag planting time. I have made a reservation for the second weekend in October at Champoeg. We are signed up to arrive Thursday, October 7th and will be staying in space B12. This is the same space we were in last year, I believe. Hopefully we will see a lot of you folks there. It is a beautiful park and a beautiful time of year there. j
> 
> And those with reserved sites, as of 1-28-10 are:
> 
> ...


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there everyone. I have friends (SOB's) who are interested in coming to this rally. If there is anyone out there who is unable to attend, please let me know and maybe we can get our friends into that site. I know we are sort of spread out at the cg but I am still looking forward to this get together. It will be good to see familiar faces. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there everyone. I have friends (SOB's) who are interested in coming to this rally. If there is anyone out there who is unable to attend, please let me know and maybe we can get our friends into that site. I know we are sort of spread out at the cg but I am still looking forward to this get together. It will be good to see familiar faces. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bump....


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bump....


Yes, Dean and I are aware that it is fast approaching. Making sure our listing of participants is current is on Dean's to do list. I am going to be out of town for several weeks so as far as our pot luck for Saturday night is concerned I will just suggest that everyone bring either a main dish and desert or a side dish and desert. That way we will have plenty of deserts! See you all then. j


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

I called the folks at Champoeg about the electrical in B loop. According to them it's 50 amp. I use 30 amp. so I'm guessing I need an adapter?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

jcamp said:


> I called the folks at Champoeg about the electrical in B loop. According to them it's 50 amp. I use 30 amp. so I'm guessing I need an adapter?


No, all of the 50 amps sites also have a 30 amp outlet, so you should be fine.

Dean


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Dean-----


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Just to remind people that Monday the 11th is Columbus Day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We've had some personal stuff come up (read...sister-in-law and hubby flying into town....with less than 2 weeks notice!!!) so we are now having all the family members at our house next weekend.







.gif[/img]

Good news is the first person to chime in can have my AWESOME B11 reservation.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Unfortunately we are going to have to bail out on this rally. My son started high school this year and that is the weekend of his first homecoming game and dance so, of course, he doesnt want to miss out. I have cancelled our reservation in B17 so it is now up for grabs. 
See you next rally -we hope!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Bummer! I was saving some Makers and mexican Coke for you Jim.
4H, Your story is the same as ours was the last few years! Every year there for a couple years Spring rally = prom and Fall rally = homecoming for us.
Not any longer! (Well, at least another 12 8 years anyways!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mv945 said:


> Bummer! I was saving some Makers and mexican Coke for you Jim.


....wonder if the DW would notice if I snuck out the back and drove to the Rally...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! going to miss you no goers!









Ok everyone, maybe we can all say what we are bringing to avoid duplicate dishes? Well, for the record, I am bringing Chili and corn muffins


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am all but in tears and kicking myself. I cannot believe this has happened. At the beginning of the year when I gave Rick all the dates to take off for the year, somehow, I did not put the rally dates on the list. We JUST discovered it tonight. I am absolutely heart broken. He checked tonight and there is no way he can get it off now. I am just sick and really beating myself up over it. Dang it. ( you should hear what I am really saying). I love our rallies and can't believe we won't be at this one. Grrrrrrrrrrrr.







I am just sick and so disappointed.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I am really bummed Doxie. Our numbers are rapidly diminishing and the old guard is almost non-existent. I haven't even begun to think what I will bring to eat yet. We are going to Oakridge tomorrow with some other folks and I have to plan that first.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We've had some personal stuff come up (read...sister-in-law and hubby flying into town....with less than 2 weeks notice!!!) so we are now having all the family members at our house next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We would like your spot. We would rather have everyone come to the rally and keep our old spot.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

B-16 available


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and now to top it off, Rick just got jury subpoena ( work related) for next week so we were doomed.


----------



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

We might be able to stop in IF there are spots available...maybe cancellations.

Can someone post the location/specifics of the event since we're from California and picking up our new Outback on the 9th in Washington. Whooo Hoo!

Thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Site B-16 has been released by me-Sniffle


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

My in-laws may be interested in taking one of the abandoned sites. However they don't move very fast, I am trying to get them to commit by end of day...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

currently A08 is back up available - online.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this is gonna be rough


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

familyjewells said:


> We might be able to stop in IF there are spots available...maybe cancellations.
> 
> Can someone post the location/specifics of the event since we're from California and picking up our new Outback on the 9th in Washington. Whooo Hoo!
> 
> Thanks!


If you take the Donald exit, just north of Woodburn, off I-5 it is about 15 minutes away, to the west. There are signs on the road showing you the way. Most of us are way in the back, in the B loop. I am sure there will be vacancies because several folks have cancelled. Hope to see you there. j


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

We are not going to be able to attend this year's rally, either - I'm recovering from surgery. So I have called and left a message on Reserve America's Reservation Cancellation voicee mail box and cancelled site #B-25 - it should show up as available within 24 hours or so. Gonna miss seeing everyone!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We just had to bail out of our reservation too so B27 should be available.

Is there any sort of PNW spring rally set up yet?


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello,
hope everyone is well,I wanted to let you know we will be un-able to make the trip to Champoeg Park.Wife is still dealing with the flu,so we will need to stay home.Have a great time anyway,and any info on the rally in Feb would be great : } Take care The Green's



jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there. It is flag planting time. I have made a reservation for the second weekend in October at Champoeg. We are signed up to arrive Thursday, October 7th and will be staying in space B12. This is the same space we were in last year, I believe. Hopefully we will see a lot of you folks there. It is a beautiful park and a beautiful time of year there. j
> 
> And those with reserved sites, as of 1-28-10 are:
> 
> ...


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

And those with reserved sites, as of 1-28-10 are:

jnk36jnk ----- B 12
MV495 ---- B 13
Or Camper ---- B11
4H1Dina ---- B 17
DoxieDoglover ---- B 16 
The Fulminator ---- B 27
Timber ---- B-22
Thunder ---- A 36
Stephensons---- B-25
BlueWedge A8 B11
Greenfamily----B33
jcamp----B29
woodstockwanderers----A34
Ray & Linda, SOB friends of jnk36jnk----B31

The names with lines drawn through them are those families that dropped out for various reasons, so those sites may be available if someone wants to move to the B loop to be nearer the rest of us.

see you all in just a few days


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is sad...
So many of us having to pass on a great rally, for one reason or another.









I really hope that we can keep the group going strong, and have a great rally in the spring. The PNW Outbackers we have met, and spent time with at these rallies over the last few years, are some of the finest people I have ever had the privilege to meet. Good friends, one and all!

We will make an effort to at least stop by for a visit during the weekend. Grant and I have practice in McMinnville for his final race of the season on Saturday, and hopefully we will be able to come by on the way home. Sunday is the race itself, so that day is fully committed.

Happy Trails, and keep the faith...
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> We just had to bail out of our reservation too so B27 should be available.
> 
> Is there any sort of PNW spring rally set up yet?


The spring rally thread is here -> Spring Rally


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> This is sad...
> So many of us having to pass on a great rally, for one reason or another.
> 
> 
> ...


WE will never quit attending rallies! Never! This one is MY screw up, still kicking myself, just can't believe I made such a dumb mistake.








I love our PNW rallies, it's about the only time I get to see so many of you! This is killing me!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi All-----I just called reserve america and cancelled our reservation due to a procedure on my back that has to be done on thursday. Hopefully we can attend the next get together. We were in B-29.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

We're still in A loop and were told by reservations yesterday that there were no sites available in B loop. We'll try again when we arrive on Friday. If someone has held onto their reservation in B loop and won't use it, let us know, so we can try to get the park staff to let us fill that slot.

By the way, any guidance on pot luck? Or do we all just bring dessert? Looking forward to seeing the "slimmed down" group! If weather cooperates, we will have both our tandem bicycle and tandem kayak to play with, if anyone cares to join us in either activity.

Michael & Diane


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

WoodstockWanderers said:


> We're still in A loop and were told by reservations yesterday that there were no sites available in B loop. We'll try again when we arrive on Friday. If someone has held onto their reservation in B loop and won't use it, let us know, so we can try to get the park staff to let us fill that slot.
> 
> By the way, any guidance on pot luck? Or do we all just bring dessert? Looking forward to seeing the "slimmed down" group! If weather cooperates, we will have both our tandem bicycle and tandem kayak to play with, if anyone cares to join us in either activity.
> 
> Michael & Diane


You might try contacting, by pm, one of those that dropped out and make a deal with them on their site, 
Dean


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

If you could just talk to one of the rangers you might get further. I find it impossible to believe that with all the last minute cancelations there isn't one space in B loop left open. As to the pot luck....I opted to not really organize it other than telling everyone to bring a main dish and desert or a main dish and side that would feed their own family. I am bringing a mac and cheese/bacon casserole and apple crisp for desert. We have a substantial shelter and will set it up at our site and that is where the pot luck will be, around five-ish on Saturday. Come prepared for rain as that is the forecast for the weekend. See you all then. j


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

If it wasn't for Deer Season, we would have loved to attend. We'll check out the Spring Rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this is number I have in my cell for them, might be the same as the web... 503-678-1251 I cancelled B16 a few days ago


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Rally Rally Rally










Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We pulled in after dark. Looks like it might be a bit wet for the potluck but we are used to that around here. Great to see everyone that is here and miss the ones that couldn't make it. Photos later.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

One quick photo









Looks like it may be clear for the potluck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> One quick photo
> 
> View attachment 1215
> 
> ...


Colt and Bonnie!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Great people and great potluck. The clouds parted and it stopped raining.

One more quick photo after the potluck. I will post more after we get home.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Great people and great potluck. The clouds parted and it stopped raining.
> 
> One more quick photo after the potluck. I will post more after we get home.
> 
> View attachment 1216


dog stealer! that is MY Sassy! HRMPH!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We knew how to get your goat!!!!! We did miss you guys. The weather gods allowed us to have a rain free pot luck. Looking forward to our next get together, the post TG Rally. D&J


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Did someone ask where are all the photos ?

Well here are the ones we took -->	Champoeg


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Did someone ask where are all the photos ?
> 
> Well here are the ones we took -->	Champoeg


Yay! glad you posted what I missed- Sniffle. Tawnya baiting is mean and cruel and you will pay Mr.! LOVED the pix of Bon and Colt playing!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yay! glad you posted what I missed- Sniffle. Tawnya baiting is mean and cruel and you will pay Mr.!


I only do what I am told...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Yay! glad you posted what I missed- Sniffle. Tawnya baiting is mean and cruel and you will pay Mr.!


I only do what I am told...








[/quote]

Ya gotta do something about those voices


----------

